# db X-trackers MSCI Germany Hedged Eq ETF (DBGR)



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

For our European portfolio portion (in RRSP) we have been looking for stable German and Swiss ETF investments and came across db X-tracker ETFs, an ETF product issued by Deutsche Bank in the US. www.dbxus.com

I am interested in the following fund: http://www.dbxus.com/products/curre...-msci-germany-hedged-equity-fu
nd/performance. According to prospectus:


> the underlying index is designed to provide exposure to German equity markets, while at the same time mitigating exposure to fluctuations between the value of the US$ and Euro


- Ticker symbol DBGR
- Underlying Index: MSCI Germany US Dollar Hedged Index
- Assets: 14.6 million USD
- Expense Ratio: 0.50%
- Turnover Ratio 108%
- 12 Month Yield 4.70%
- total return last 3 months 9.68%*)
- distribution, 2x/year = ordinary income, therefore taxable in non-registered accounts
- 75% of holdings are in solid large cap companies (Bayer, Siemens, BASF, Daimler, Allianz
Insurance, Deutsche Telekom, BMW, Munich RE, etc). 

*) There is not much history to go by as the fund was only incepted in Sep 2011 and *changed its underlying index in May 2013.*


> DBGR currently trades as “db X-trackers MSCI Canada Hedged Equity Fund” under the ticker “DBCN” and with its underlying index as the MSCI Canada U.S. Dollar Hedged Index. On May 31, 2013, following a delayed opening, the ETF will be available under the ticker
> “DBGR,” and its underlying index will be the MSCI Germany U.S. Dollar Hedged Index.


We have a position in VEA but were looking specifically for investments in stable European countries. Switzerland would be next on my list. Of course they don’t have the growth potential of some others, but I want stability and relatively safe yield. 

As far as I can see, this will be taxed as a straight US holding in my RRSP, avoiding any complications of yet another (in this case German) tax regime. 

Do I miss something? What do you think? Your comments are highly appreciated. Pucki


----------

